# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Post Ranch Inn

## LindaP

Anyone ever eat at the Sierra Mar resto here, in Big Sur?
   Going to try and meet up with my brother and family on friday, before we head for "camp" and face 90 relatives at our reunion in Cambria !!!!!

----------


## andynap

No, we have stayed and eaten at Ventana but my friends have stayed there and eaten there and say it's a special place.

----------


## phil62

We just ate there last month for Amy's birthday. The only way to describe it is "magical". It can be tough to get a reservation if you're not staying there, so If you haven't called yet, do it now. The food is great, and the sunset view will knock your socks off.

Take a peek.

 

 

 

 

Phil

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Phil, you both look lovely  and swanky!
Enjoy SBs !

----------


## LindaP

Just made a reservation for 6 people.....time to put on the "swanky-ness" !!!!

----------


## phil62

You are going to love it. BTW, when you're finished with your meal, head out to the deck with a drink of choice and grab a seat near the fire pit. Great way to end an evening.

Phil

----------


## LindaP

I would if I could Phil...but this is for lunch....then it's off to the crazy "Griswold-like" reunion !!!!  :)

----------


## katva

Have a great time, Linda!!! I have one of those "Griswald" type reunions coming up in a few weeks as well----what a hoot!  Enjoy that dinner!!!

----------


## phil62

Lunch will also knock your socks off. We have stayed there and I have to tell you there is no place like it. If you get the chance, walk the property a bit. BTW, did you rent a Convertible? There is nothing quite like driving up and down RT 1 with the top down.

Phil

----------


## sbhlvr

Love Cambria!  Boy, I need to get back to that other coast. Enjoy!

----------


## LindaP

Phil,
   Bday boy......you were soo right about this place; unbelievable views, food and setting. We were here with my brother, his wife, daughter, Bill,  and my daughter; awesome place !!!!!

----------


## amyb

Location, location, location.Glad you and the gang got to enjoy another favorite spot of ours.

----------


## sbhlvr

it's going on my list. looks wonderful.

----------


## amyb

Wise decision and a great choice.

----------

